

Flappy Bird Creator Returns with New Game Swing Copter - melling
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/flappy-bird-creator-returns-new-game-swing-copters-20140821

======
melling
He's getting all kinds of press and going viral again.

------
notastartup
I don't get this guy's logic. Release a game, then pulls it because he read
some comments where people exaggerated their level of engagement with the
game?

